
SOHO’s Recovery – An Unprecedented Success Story (1999) [pdf] - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://www.esa.int/esapub/bulletin/bullet97/vandenbu.pdf
======
drmpeg
Still working today, 20 years later.

[https://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime-
update.html](https://sohowww.nascom.nasa.gov/data/realtime-update.html)

SDO has better images, but no coronagraph.

[https://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/data/](https://sdo.gsfc.nasa.gov/data/)

~~~
codezero
Yep I came to say I was working with SOHO data up until 2012 when I left
academia.

